# and then it happened....



## cgawlik (Aug 10, 2014)

I started my day as usual... with a soaping plan.

Measured my oils, measured my lye, measured my glycerine. 
Going for 50/50 glycerine/water
Had my oil in the crackpot,  added my glycerine to my lye water, poured into oils
SB going fine, trace came and went pull SB out go to use my whisk to scrape the side... HA
TOTAL SEIZE..

so this is what I'm doing now,, added some h2o.. scraped all the "soap"as best I could mixed some to break it up and now I have walked away from crackpot leaving it on low...

IS THIS THE RIGHT WAY TO GO ABOUT FIXING IT..
I MEAN IT IS SOAP AND THERE ARE ALREADY BUBBLES


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 10, 2014)

Actually it probably did not seize.  Liquid soap paste can get so stiff that it is impossible to stir - and this phase can come on very, very fast depending on the formulation.  Adding some distilled water is fine, but don't worry about how stiff the paste got - it sounds like it will turn out just fine.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 10, 2014)

So what then? Did I just start the diluting process early?


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2014)

Check for zap or pH, or pheno. test to check for lye heaviness.(whatever method you prefer)  If no zap/pink/pH > 11, I would dilute.  

If there is zap/pink/ pH > 11, I would wrap a heavy towel or blanket around the unplugged crockpot and allow it to CP 6 hours or so.  I would not fight stirring and cooking that hard paste.

And yes, figure the extra water as dilution water.  No worries, though.  Just subtract it from the total.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2014)

_"SB going fine, trace came and went pull SB out go to use my whisk to scrape the side... HA
TOTAL SEIZE.."_

 This is always the exact progression of my LS. I haven't tried the glycerin method yet, I still use Catherine Failor's lye heavy method. Once it gets to this stage I turn the whole thing as best I can using a potato masher. I usually cook about 3 hours then turn the crockpot off and let it sit over night. (In fact, I have a batch sitting now!) Tomorrow I'll dilute and neutralize. Honestly, it sounds like it's doing just what it's supposed to do! As long as your pH is at a safe level once it's diluted, you should be just fine. :-D


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok well it's soap.. all diluted,  gonna let it chill for a while before using ya know just to be sure,.
But it's nice and clear so im happy... yay


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Adding Glycerin sped up trace.  You're soap is fine.  Just let it cook for the recommended 2 to 3 hours,  then do proper doneness testing.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 16, 2014)

Perhaps this thread will be helpful -- http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=45025


----------

